# 2nd Transition Appointment



## Tina63 (Oct 19, 2012)

My lad (17) went for his second transition appointment yesterday.  Nothing to report really, only that unsurprisingly is HbA1c is on the way up again, he wouldn't say exactly what but it's over 12, that's all he would say.

They want to see him back again in 4 weeks ............!


----------



## Northerner (Oct 19, 2012)

Not great Tina, hope that something will convince him that he needs to start taking control and responsibility for it very soon. Personally, getting constant HbA1c's at that level would frighten me much more than the possibility of hypos which I have got the impression is his main underlying fear, although I may be wrong and it's purely denial.

Hopefully, he will meet someone who can persuade him to start taking better care, I really feel for you and how worried and frustrated you must feel {{{Tina}}}


----------



## Tina63 (Oct 19, 2012)

I'm also hoping he gets sick of having to go back so often.  He had to ask to leave college early yesterday and he has exams coming up, so it could be pretty inconvenient to him.  On the plus side, he has apparently told some of his new college friends as apparently on his way home someone texted him and asked "How did it go at the hospital?"  Oh, and his sister said it obviously became pretty public knowledge he was going as the hospital he now goes to is our local one for cancer.  So when he said where he was going I gather there was a gasp and a "You haven't got cancer have you?"  I do see that type of openness a little more acceptance on his part - now just to get him conforming!  

I say next to nothing now, feeling it really is counter-productive.  The last time I mentioned something a week or ten days ago I still got knocked back with "It's not your problem is it?"

He is, as before, using his morning M3 regularly, but that's it, apart from a little Novorapid some evenings.  Completely ignoring the Lantus at the moment, has done so for a couple of months at least.  That is the one thing that would bring him down so much closer to where he should be.  I have asked him why he isn't using it, but get told to "Shut-up".

I haven't been monitoring things as closely anymore, but I know an M3 cartridge should only last him a week, so I do know what's going out of the fridge.  Oh well - let's hope for a breakthrough over the next 4 weeks, but I won't hold my breath!


----------



## fencesitter (Oct 19, 2012)

I wonder what they've asked him to do for the next 4 weeks? V hard for you Tina


----------

